# Comparing Composers of Different Eras



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

I just had this idea that I thought could be kind of fun. I wanted to come up with ideas of what composers were, in their time, "modern-day" versions of great composers that came before them. However, I'm not very good at this, and I thought people on TC might have better ideas than me. Anyways, I'll just make up some examples to make it more clear, but I won't try to explain - you may disagree.

Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky - Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
Max Reger - J.S. Bach
Igor Stravinsky - Ludwig van Beethoven
Philip Glass - Antonio Vivaldi

... anyways, you guys take it from here!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I think of Sergei Prokofiev as the later Mozart. Like Mozart, Master Of All Genres, and also possessed of a generally "energetic" and positive self-image.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

All I can think of off hand is that Martinu is the new Martinu. :-/

It needs work . . .


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Wagner is like Monteverdi - not stylistically, but mainly because they both had an enormous impact on opera. Monteverdi essentially invented the genre (with the help of a few colleagues such as Peri), and Wagner hugely changed it with his use of Leitmotives and continuous acts.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Brahms is like Bach insofar as both continued to work in musical styles that were being superseded.


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Webern - Chopin

Both tried to pack the maximum amount of expression into the fewest number of notes.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Verdi just needs a new Verdi, who's up for the job?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ludwig van Beethoven -- Gustav Mahler


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Eschbeg said:


> Webern - Chopin
> 
> Both tried to pack the maximum amount of expression into the fewest number of notes.


Great comparison!

Chopin -> Webern -> Kurtág


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I'd say Strauss -> Strauss -> Strauss, just because they packed the same letters in exactly the same order in their surnames. 

Apart from that I'd say Bach -> Reger -> Messiaen and also Bach -> Beethoven -> Brahms -> Bartók


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Shostakovich - Byrd

Both wrote music that easily could have cost them their lives.


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Eschbeg said:


> Shostakovich - Byrd
> 
> Both wrote music that easily could have cost them their lives.


I don't know much about Byrd's story. Why was he in danger?


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

musicrom said:


> I don't know much about Byrd's story. Why was he in danger?


He was a devout Catholic at a time when the Tudors were making Catholicism punishable by death.


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

musicrom said:


> I just had this idea that I thought could be kind of fun.


still even more fun? but maybe its about time to grieve a little?


----------



## musicrom (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> still even more fun? but maybe its about time to grieve a little?


Grieve? Why? I don't understand...


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Myaskovsky->Tchaikovsky
Bruckner->Beethoven & Schubert
Nielsen->Mozart
Allan Pettersson->Mahler
Puccini->Wagner
Gavriil Popov->Glazunov, Borodin, Scriabin, Ravel


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Orfeo said:


> Myaskovsky->Tchaikovsky
> Bruckner->Beethoven & Schubert
> Nielsen->Mozart
> Allan Pettersson->Mahler
> ...


what sport they compete in? kung-fu or box?


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

Zhdanov said:


> what sport they compete in? kung-fu or box?


Probably kung-fu, given the artistry and choreography involved.


----------

